# Hungry Shrimps?!



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

CRS: Hey let's see who can finish dinner first 
CBS: Nom nom..Man these .. carrots are..mm dericious 
CRS: Uh bro, these aren't carrots 
CBS: Whatever man..its soooo good, lets eat more 

Me: Hm.. that's strange. Why are they eating my plants


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not entirely familiar with live plants, but could this be a possible nutrient deficiency in the plants or have you seen the shrimp pick out actual pieces and eat them?


----------



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope. I watched them devour those leaves the whole day. LOL I do find it very weird first time seeing this


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

whoa that's really weird then. One would think they get enough "veggies" from algae and stuff. Hopefully someone can shed some light on this I'm pretty curious too now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what kind of plant is that? I have seen shrimps eat plants before, but I don't recognize that one.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Hydrocotyle sp. Japan? Maybe you need to feed you shrimp more pellets or add some blanched veggies.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I've caught my PRL eating my lotus before. I feed them daily, too. Luckily the Lotus grows fast enough to compensate!


----------



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

They're pennyworts (not sure of its scientific name)..
I feed them daily. Now even the babies are munching on the plants - Lol!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

looks like cardamine lyrata... If it is, i love that plant!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

raym said:


> Hydrocotyle sp. Japan? Maybe you need to feed you shrimp more pellets or add some blanched veggies.


I second that - my shrimp love blanched veggies


----------

